# Analysis: Tobias Harris Wins it a Game Winning Dunk



## drk3351 (Dec 22, 2013)

Here I breakdown the last sequence between OKC and Orlando as Tobias Harris won it with a game winning dunk.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsBw0dn3150&feature=youtu.be


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

drk3351 said:


> Here I breakdown the last sequence between OKC and Orlando as Tobias Harris won it with a game winning dunk.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsBw0dn3150&feature=youtu.be


Nice breakdown. You have a good voice for Youtube/recording. If I was to do that no one would know what the hell I was saying, I sound like the brother from Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Everytime I see Tobias succeed, it kills a little part of my soul


----------

